# My hobby is writing poetry



## Aradia (Sep 29, 2019)

She walks in daylight in silent dark places.  
Words struggle to flow and fill empty spaces 
Pain flows through her mind and tears at her heart
She feels shredded  and torn apart
There was happiness once
Replaced by pain and fear.
Glimmers of sunlight
Was it just last year
Fear and coldness fill her
a deep silent ocean
No place to turn
No magic potion.
Is there a way out
It doesn't seem so
Just fear of reprisal
In an angry sharp blow.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

@Aradia , I confess I don't usually understand poetry and don't read or write it.

But I sure understood, THIS.


----------



## Aradia (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks Radish Rose.  I appreciate your insightful comment very much.


----------



## Aradia (Sep 29, 2019)

I have to think of a title maybe Silent Places


----------



## jerry old (Oct 2, 2019)

Arandia:
More!
Title-not to worry, Miss Emily never used titles.
Your first line is a 'grabber,'
Poetry is a form of communication one can use to depict, explain events that prose is just not adequate; or if written in prose would not
carry the impact that a single line can convey.

Again, MORE please!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 2, 2019)

Well written,  but a little dark for me.


----------



## Gingle (Nov 3, 2019)

*SEASONS*



When spring in on the wing

In soft air, buds are breaking

Blossoms cover the trees, and

I think, "How lovely is Spring"!



And when summer is here

Heavy foliage covers the trees

Song birds are in the branches, and

I think, "How heavenly is Summer"!



When autumn comes calling

Golden fruit laden the branches

The leaves bear the tint of frost, and

I think, "How beautiful is Autumn"!



And deep in winter's grip, I look

Through fruitless, leafless branches, and

I see the stars, brightly shinning

As I never could till now!

Don G.'96​


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 21, 2019)

This poem was written by my wife at age 16.  Very "deep" for a 16 year old, I think.

*The Sorrowful Season*

Autumn is the seed-bearing season;
Trees are weeping the loss of their leaves.
They cry out unto the heartless gatherers,
"Rakes, go away...
These are my children
which I had grief to bear."

Margaret Louise Thornton​


----------



## charry (Nov 21, 2019)

i like poetry also, but have to be in the mood for writing ....!



Life

Who knows what’s in a lifetime
Never you or I
Living each day as it comes along
And the years go passing by
Then out of the blue your biggest shock
Which nobody could foresee
Devastating  your life style
A complete change for you and me,
7 years have passed since that sad day
But we have stayed strong,
And conquered the demons before Us,
Overcame the obstacles as they came along
And now as Our love grows stronger
Working together as a team
Nightmares are now a thing of the past
With great memories We both can dream


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for posting these! They are wonderful.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 29, 2019)

Hit's too close to home.  My humble contribution.

raindrops of color
glisten in her eyes
wisdom of the ages
hear it in her sighs

why one so pretty
why one so glad
why not someone old
why not someone bad

She may be just a princess
one with soft blonde hair
but, she's still my little angel
alone out there somewhere


----------

